# icd 9



## arizona1 (Aug 19, 2010)

How would you code, posterior auricular pain
Thank you.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey,

I think 388.70 is the appropriate one.

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------



## arizona1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks, I was leaning toward "ear pain" , which is the otalgia. Thanks!


----------

